# work at home question



## SarahJ (Oct 23, 2008)

I would LOVE to be able to work at home and make some extra money. Right now I am home raising our 3 (4 this weekend!) kids and not having the second income is tough. Even my DH job is slow because of the time of year. Any ideas of what is out there I could do? I am not very crafty so making things to sell is not an option...


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I've tried many different ideas. The best thing we came up with is to find something to sell and buy our own supply. Dropshipping is not good. Find a product that is something that has to be ordered over and over. Something that does not cost a lot to ship. I went through the eBay selling and that is good to learn on, but nothing compares with having your own site. Not having someone else tell you what you can and cannot do. It's your own site or store. You are the boss. 

There are products out there that do not cost a arm and a leg. You just have to search to find them. First though, figure out what interests you and what you may know about. That's always easier to sell to others. 

katlupe


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Do you have any ideas on what you would like to do?

Clove


----------



## SarahJ (Oct 23, 2008)

I really don't have any ideas. I have always worked in preschools and daycare's, and thought of opening up an at home daycare but we are not set up for that at all and won't be until we move someday. Selling stuff? I am not sure what, or how. I am lousy when it comes to managing anything. I ma thinking I should wait until the kids are all in school and look for part time work outside.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Can you sew? I know two families who make a sizable extra income sewing cloth prefold diapers and covers and sell online and in a local natural baby store.


----------



## Baba (Aug 7, 2008)

How about a child's book online? You write it, include pictures, and then can sell them printed with an individuals childs name in the content.? This is something you could do year round from home.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

What is your passion.
Simple as that.
What ever it is you LOVE to do is what you should do. You will find a way to make money at it and be happy.
So what is the one thing you love to do?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

steff bugielski said:


> What is your passion.
> Simple as that.
> What ever it is you LOVE to do is what you should do. You will find a way to make money at it and be happy.
> So what is the one thing you love to do?


EXCELLENT ADVICE!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I think the real problem answering this question is that there are probably 300 million ideas that could earn you extra income.

Only you can narrow down the choices based on your experience, wants, needs, interests, geographic location, resources, education, time, etc.

Clove


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

steff bugielski said:


> What is your passion.
> Simple as that.
> What ever it is you LOVE to do is what you should do. You will find a way to make money at it and be happy.
> So what is the one thing you love to do?


I agree. 
I, for example, have this thing for fabric. 
I love to hold it, feel it in my hands, come up with novel and creative ways of using it and simply admire the colors as they pile up in my stash. 

My husband said, "Enough!":stars: So I decided I needed to have more of a purpose (and to quit buying the stuff at retail.)

These days I have a stash you couldn't _believe_! lol But almost all of it is for sale and is beginning to provide a nice income for our family...


----------



## merriams (Sep 13, 2008)

Sarah,

If you enjoy writing, you might consider creating a website and using it to sell advertising and ebooks. People are now creating websites on virtually anything and everything, from homeschooling to keeping parrots. 

If you're interested, here's a link for a free ebook on how to build a WAHM business.

http://wahm-masters.sitesell.com/SusanW.html

Hope this helps,


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

If you do sew, why not start a alteration business. You could go to local dry cleaners, clothing stores and put up flyers in laudromats and grocery stores advertising your skills. I have heard of people making quite a good living doing that.


----------

